# To Free Up Disk Space Outlook Express Can Compact Messages



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Is there a way of disabling this popup? Ticking the "don't show me this again" box does nothing.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Not that I know of. The easiest thing is to just OK it and then it won't bother you again until OE has been opened a hundred times. Just one of those irritating Microsoft things. Compacting will make backups of your messages and send them to the Recycle Bin so make sure your messages aren't corrupted or missing before you empty it.
T.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

throoper said:


> Not that I know of. The easiest thing is to just OK it and then it won't bother you again until OE has been opened a hundred times. Just one of those irritating Microsoft things. Compacting will make backups of your messages and send them to the Recycle Bin so make sure your messages aren't corrupted or missing before you empty it.
> T.


A person would think that that would be all there is to it But here is a search on Outlook Express 6 and the trouble compacting brings. I (just in case) copy my emails to two external hard drives for when the day comes that OE6 decides to eat my emails. I'm just a little hesitant on clicking ok.

http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=626958


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Check this link, especially near the bottom on compaction.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/community/columns/filecorruption.mspx#top
Backing things up is the sensible way to go.
T.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey thanks throoper, that was good information, I guess I should hang out at Microsoft more if I'm going to use their products


----------



## grandma10 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, Throoper. You opened my eyes to lots of good information about Outlook. i only bedgan to use it in July.


----------

